
Show HN: YouTube Code Along Editor - krm01
http://codecast.me/?yo
======
sreyaNotfilc
I'm trying it out now. I'm trying to check the search feature. I'm assuming
that it will display YouTube previews when you select 'Search'.

Right now, I'm not seeing anything populate.

The other features work though (e.g. the text editor and font-changing). Am I
doing something wrong?

~~~
krm01
You should be seeing a list of videos. What browser are you using?

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
It seems to be working off an on. I'm able to search videos now. Pretty cool!

Are you going to expand upon this idea?

------
ARCarr
Trendy font choices!

